

Copyright Holders Challenge Sites that Scrape Content - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/02/business/media/02scrape.html

======
shafqat
this is indeed a good overview of the issues involved. But one thing is
painfully clear: no one has a clue! There is so much ambiguity and gray area
in this debate, it makes is difficult for both sides to navigate these waters.

It would be great to see each publication explicitly indicate exactly what is
permitted with their content, how many words can be excerpted, linking policy
etc. Is that so difficult?

